# cypress mulch in mass



## nicklotz (Apr 13, 2011)

does anyone know where i can buy some? im here in southern mass/ rhode island line i cant find this stuff anywhere hopefully itll get better when small local shops open up but i cant find it anywhere in large stores, anyone know anywhere?


or- an alternative to it in my area?


----------



## Riplee (Apr 13, 2011)

Homedepot....


----------



## Bobby1220 (Apr 13, 2011)

I had the same problem finding good cypress mulch. There is a shop in Acushnet MA called cold blooded pets and they sell cypres mulch in bulk, i dont remember the price exactally but its cheap and they give u a hellofalot of mulch.


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 13, 2011)

ive checked about 3 home depots, none of them have it, also checked lowes, ive been to cold blooded i never thought about asking them, thanks!


----------



## Riplee (Apr 13, 2011)

I got mine at Menards.....


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 13, 2011)

just googled it, no menards in mass, i did find this other place that possibly might carry it im going to call them tomorow. its called sticks and stones farm.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 14, 2011)

I think cypress is the most recommended but I have a hard time finding larger quantities in Oregon. They have smaller bags in petsmart but I would need like 8+ to barely cover my males enclosure.. I ended up going to a bark place and getting hemlock mulch, its been holding humidity pretty well and its a lot cheaper than getting it from a petstore.


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 14, 2011)

ive been using hemlock right now, i can pretty much get that anywhere around here, just everyone says cypress so i figured id see if i could find anything around mass, but no luck so far. and i have the same deal petco here sells bags of cypress for 8 bucks a bag, id need ton of that and spend a ton of money to even cover the enclosures


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 14, 2011)

is the hemlock doing well for you? is the tegu healthy and eveyrthing, ive been using it for a while i just want to know some long term effects if i keep i continue with it


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah he is doing great, I have some videos of him on youtube if you want to see him most recently. The free roam video was him from last night.
http://www.youtube.com/user/RHETORICx

He's only 10-11 months so it hasn't been long term yet. He's the obviously larger tegu, the girls are on a mix of the same thing and little bit of eco earth.


----------



## fwideman (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't been able to find the stuff in months; it really sucks. Alabama has next to no good alternatives either.


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 15, 2011)

awesome tegus @rhetoricx, where did you get all your tegus, and well thats almost a year, my male looks almost the same size i wonder if theyre from the same litter,

and @fwideman, its diffcult anywhere thats not florida and stuff ive found out, in florida cypress trees are the most common tree there for the most common mulch, around here its pine, obviously pine is poison so i would never consider it, but i think im going to start using hemlock and ecoearth mixture, it seems to be working for my baby gold tegu and my baby red.


----------

